# Titan III review



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Love your honest eval Guy!:thumbs_up

shame about the grip....fit and form...though i would think fit easily remedied...shame about the ding and the non-existant accessories as well..didja let John know?...any chance of manufacturer/dealer correction on these issues?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Try a bow-sling, I've found it helps with the kick.
Hopefully they come-out with a decent weight kit. If not it shouldn't be hard to make. Can you take pics of how the compass/logo would come out?


-Grant


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Great review!

Man, have I got the solution for you on the weights, and I will let you have this idea with no licensing fees!

Had a bow that I wanted weight on, but didn't want to throw a dedicated weight set on, so I went with the 'vibration absorber' route, coincidentally applied only to the bottom half of the bow... 









Part 1, get a big huge eraser from the Dollar Tree, cut it so that it will fit inside a cut out section of the riser (difficult to apply this installation method to wood risers) and use Sharpy pen to make it purple camo. You can use a classic pink eraser too, if you're not too homophobic.

Part 2, dunk a bunch of washers in hot glue, stick them together, paint the mess, and bolt them to the bow quiver threaded inserts. The hot glue acts like lock washers, and can be rationalized to dampen vibrations, and it doesn't look like your riser is decaying under fungal growths.

Yeah, might look a little odd, but what a conversation starter, and hell, it works great. Bow is no longer top heavy. Sits nicely in the hand. If it wasn't for the inability to use ILF limbs, I'd not be torn between the Morrison and Titan II as a way down the road purchase.

BTW, can you buy a Morrison metal ILF and review that too? Specifically, I want to know how they different risers affect arrow speed and shooting stability when using identical limbs...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Good review. The movement in the grip would be intolerable to me too. I experienced the same thing several years ago with the wood grip on a compound. I was able to shim it at the heel and eliminate the movement, but was annoyed that I had too.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I think I'd remove the grip and make a shim of thin cork or rubber to put on top of the grip to eliminate the pivoting. Either that or shim the handle portion to do the same thing.


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

The grip really annoyed me also with my gen 1 Titan, but it is an easy fix.

I used about a 3/4" strip of self stick furniture pad from Home Depot (about 1/8" thick, the kind you put on lamp bottoms) and placed it on the inside of the wood grip where it meets the riser belly grip area (don't put it on the sides of the grip). I would think it would work just as well put directly on the riser.

This simple mod absolutely snugs the grip.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

You guys are killing me - dang I need to get one of these. Does Lancaster have them in stock? It says backorder on thier website.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Centershot I believe they have the 19 in stock you have to call 

Good review 

I have not had grip issues 

Now I am waiting on 17 inch to try out


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Centershot I believe they have the 19 in stock you have to call
> 
> Good review
> 
> ...


Sweet, post results immediately, please!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

centershot said:


> You guys are killing me - dang I need to get one of these. Does Lancaster have them in stock? It says backorder on thier website.


I have plenty of purple eraser left, if you're interested...


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well I just plunked my cash down - having my local shop get it for me from Lancasters (like to support him when I can). Hope they are in stock I would love to stick an elk with it this year.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Good review and photo's, I didn't like the cutouts much and bought a Nilo instead, typical for me that then WA3D changed the rules this year to wood only risers,even my Pinnacle doesn't meet new rules so waiting for yet another bow to be built.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I shot a Titan Riser with some high end 50# carbon limbs ( name unkwown) at Denton Hill. Seriously awesome setup! Easy to point and shoot and put in a nice grouping on my second set of arrows. Feels great in the hand and just zipped the arrows do the target. Was a little pricey but I can definitely see the value and I was tempted.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Urban what do you look like where you with your family ? 

I think that was my bow and we did meet


----------



## OregonBlacktail (Nov 1, 2011)

How do you guys think the Titan III stacks up against the Morrison metal ILF riser? 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My Morrison is an all Phenolic riser not the aluminum one so I really can't answer that. 

I love my Phenolic Morrison but between the 2 I think the Titan has more options

Both Bob and John are both great to work with 

I am waiting for a 17 inch Titan right now and then I can put it head to head against my 17 inch Riser. I know my Morrison is all Phenolic but it is a Gen III Morrison and has the same angles in the limb pockets as the aluminum one.

I have 2 sets of BF's to put on them so we shall see which performs better


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

OregonBlacktail said:


> How do you guys think the Titan III stacks up against the Morrison metal ILF riser?
> Thanks
> Mike


That's exactly what i want to know, in the 17" range. Jinks pointed out that the morrison look more deflex designed, which might imply more stable, but little slower, but who knows. In addition, i'm interested in weight distributiion, to a degree. The titan has pockets for weights. The morrison looks like it has bow quiver threads which could be filled by bolts. Don't know if there are rules that make that option any different for competitive shooting classes. I'd rather not be classified as bare bow for achieving the same weight distribution in a riser that can be achieved with wood riser with chunky bottoms. I'm not looking for a stabilizer, just a good balance that sits stable in the hand. I achieved that in my only metal riser with some bolts, washers, and a big chunk of eraser, where before it was a wee bit top heavy, but a more elegant solution is always nice.

If the speed, stability, and balance are comparable with a given set of limbs, i'd lean towards the morrison metal simply for aesthetic reasons (i like the utilitarian simplicity of it), and that i can shoot plunger off the shelf without having to do any modifications.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> My Morrison is an all Phenolic riser not the aluminum one so I really can't answer that.
> 
> I love my Phenolic Morrison but between the 2 I think the Titan has more options
> 
> ...


 That is as good a comparison as i need. Might be interesting to try the limbs both ways, i.e., compare, swap limbs, compare again, to control for possible manufacturing variances.
Looking forward to your findings.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> Love your honest eval Guy!:thumbs_up
> 
> shame about the grip....fit and form...though i would think fit easily remedied...shame about the ding and the non-existant accessories as well..didja let John know?...any chance of manufacturer/dealer correction on these issues?


I did let john know. He may have assumed the grip was bad and sent me the high grip that I had originally asked for (no charge). Customer service has been great.



grantmac said:


> Try a bow-sling, I've found it helps with the kick.
> Hopefully they come-out with a decent weight kit. If not it shouldn't be hard to make. Can you take pics of how the compass/logo would come out?
> 
> 
> -Grant


Already made a sling to try (did a Flemish twist b55) looks great. I can't figure out how to remove the logo/compass with out damaging anything so I may wait on that.



BarneySlayer said:


> Great review!
> 
> Man, have I got the solution for you on the weights...use Sharpy pen to make it purple camo. You can use a classic pink eraser too, if you're not too homophobic.
> 
> ...


I'm not homophobic, but the deer sure are.

I'd love to get my hands on the 19" morrison ILF (MILF) riser. Having some communication issues with Bob though, never heard back from him on it so I jumped on the chance to get a different 19" riser (since apparently they are so rare)


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate all of the grip mod recommendations. 

I will definitely shim it with something: putty, bondo, wood, super dense rubber. It can be fixed but it would be nice if I didn't *have* to


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want to try purple eraser, I've got lots left!


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Just had my Titan II delivered today. The grip is tight. Cosmetically it is perfect.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome hope you heal up quick so you can enjoy it


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Can you shoot this off the shelf?


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

I like mine, it shoots better than I do. It took 2nd at OHIO (IBO) and 2nd at the trad worlds (TENN) we'll see how we do at the the IBO Worlds in PA.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> Can you shoot this off the shelf?


Not without building up the shelf and strike plate

Jp has some pics up of his set up this way. I'd use felt furniture pads if I were to go that route


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Help me understand sump'in here fellers...here we have a member who dropped well over $400+ on a newly released riser...and as it arrived?...

1. The grip was ill fitting and the wrong style (albeit it has since been addressed)

2. It reportedly arrived with a cosmetic ding.

3. It has a hidden weight pocket feature but..no weights available.

4. It's designed and meant to cator to the trad shooter yet the radiused shelf module is also un-obtainium.

Now...with the plethora of proven risers in that price range?..including names like spigarelli, bernardini. win&win, samick, DAS and hoyt?..why is everyone all hyped up about this damaged goods riser that touts currently unobtainable accessories?

and i'm not trying to be a butthead here..i'm just truely baffeled at the level of excitement going on here about this particular riser cause if any of the aforementioned companies delivered a product under those same conditions and circumstances i think ya'll would be ready to keelhaul'em..as to me?...some of the glowing responses here seem like tradtechmania gone mad.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

FBAXIS said:


> I like mine, it shoots better than I do. It took 2nd at OHIO (IBO) and 2nd at the trad worlds (TENN) we'll see how we do at the the IBO Worlds in PA.


Congratulations on the great shooting and good luck at Worlds


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Urban what do you look like where you with your family ?
> 
> I think that was my bow and we did meet


JParanee, 

Sent u a PM.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> Help me understand sump'in here fellers...here we have a member who dropped well over $400+ on a newly released riser...and as it arrived?...
> 
> 1. The grip was ill fitting and the wrong style (albeit it has since been addressed)
> 
> ...




Geez Jinks I must be a ****ing idiot I bought 2 

The only mistake TT made was advertising the riser and it's accessories before they had production dates worked out.

Yes that was a mistake. Sometimes deadlines and due dates aren't meet ......that's life . John has done an admirable job in trying to get these dates worked out.

Next one riser comes thru with a minor mark in the finish and a sloppy grip which was hopefully resolved. The rest of the comments from many more where grip had no movement and finish was excellent.

Also this damaged good riser is winning a bunch of events and doing quite well in competition, even setting two PA state records recently. 

Every shooter I handed my bow this past weekend shot lights out with it just picking it up and I only heard raves from the people that have shot them. 

Last a real good dude ( John Wert ) and a very supportive company that goes the extra mile with customer service is doing its best to bring an American built hunting riser that can compete with the big dogs in competitive shooting to the market and I dig that


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Last a real good dude ( John Wert ) and *a very supportive company that goes the extra mile with customer service is doing its best to bring "an American built hunting riser that can compete with the big dogs" in competitive shooting to the market* and I dig that


Ah...There's the answer i was looking for..thanks Joe.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

JINKSTER said:


> 4. It's designed and meant to cator to the trad shooter yet the radiused shelf module is also un-obtainium.
> 
> *jINX ... imho catering to a "trad" shooter has little to do with the rest ... if you want to shot it off the shelf there are options availiable like furniture pads , toothbrush rests etc*
> 
> ...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> Ah...There's the answer i was looking for..thanks Joe.


Glad I could help


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Since when did Samick make risers in the USA?

-Grant


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Since when did Samick make risers in the USA?
> 
> -Grant



Titans not made by Samick it's made in Tennessee


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the Titan risers but I don't care for the short risers. I don't think they have a 25" riser in any of their selection.....Also, the cost is a tad high for my busget righht now........Having said that, a solid black with Trad Tech limbs in black would be a tough looking bow!


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Titans not made by Samick it's made in Tennessee


Sounds like a football franchise.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok so if not the Tradtech then who makes a better 19"-23" riser?
Sky make a 25" but it's $600, Dalaa is 21" can shoot off the shelf and about the same $$, Morrison is about the same $$ but I can't think of anything else.
If they can get a date for the shelf mod and weight kit I think that riser is a winner. I am sure I saw Jim Powell shooting one last week so it must perform.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like a decent riser, but I'd want something with more options for adding weight in an NFAA "Trad" friendly manner. Plus I genuinely HATE the arrow cut-outs.

-Grant


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Jinx- I appreciate your enthusiasm, but there are virtually no 19" risers in existence, hence why I bought this one. I think there's the bernadini mamba and the Morrison ILF (which according to bob is not quite in production)

Now the ding in the riser is barely noticeable but it is there, I noticed my pic didn't show in op so here's another









Very small but it is there



JParanee said:


> Next one riser comes thru with a minor mark in the finish and a sloppy grip which was hopefully resolved. The rest of the comments from many more where grip had no movement and finish was excellent.


Jp I believe there are some others that have had grip pivot issues with the titans. Those that don't most likely can't tell because there is a small piece of foam tape between their riser and the grip (check yours) which IMO is a bandaid fix.

I went to our local league last night and embarrassed myself (youngster laughed when I missed 8" low on a 10 yd 3d deer, hes wheels only) I rushed there to make it on time and had practically no warm up. When I got off work tonight, I tuned my bow (plunger, rest, lowest weight setting), now my bareshafts are flying true and I've regained confidence after shooting out to 50 yds tonight. Just wanted to share my ups and downs with this riser in the past two days


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Try a bow-sling, I've found it helps with the kick.
> Hopefully they come-out with a decent weight kit. If not it shouldn't be hard to make. Can you take pics of how the compass/logo would come out?
> 
> 
> -Grant


















Tried one. Works great! In fact I had to remove some length and weight to keep it from falling forward. Made it last night.

Now I'm not familiar with how bow slings such as this are supposed to be utilized. Does is need some slack? It's basically the perfect height for my wrist but not sure if the bow is supposed to fall into my wrist after the shot, which it is not doing


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> Jinx- I appreciate your enthusiasm, but there are virtually no 19" risers in existence, hence why I bought this one. I think there's the bernadini mamba and the Morrison ILF (which according to bob is not quite in production)
> 
> Now the ding in the riser is barely noticeable but it is there, I noticed my pic didn't show in op so here's another
> 
> ...



Guyver in no way was I trying to say that you where not 100 % correct to not be pleased with a grip that was not perfect. I am aware of the 2 sided foam tape shimming the grip and I agree with you. I am sure on the next run of grips they will remedy it. 

I just thought Jimks was a bit critical on a riser he had not handled. Again please do not think I am being negative of your review, I think it is very good. 

My handle did not wobble and I have been very pleased with my 19 so far. We will see when the 17 comes in


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> I just thought Jimks was a bit critical on a riser he had not handled.


Joe i don't believe i was "being critical" at all...as all i did was recite the same four issues the OP cited...i was just curious why all the support for such when if these same 4 issues were present on any other brand new $400+ make/model riser folks would've cricified'em rather than state such thigs as "can't wait to get mine!" or "can't wait for mine to get here!"...i mean c'mon man...i understand new anythings need some de-bugging here and there but ya gotta admit...this was like some bikers harley broke down with an onlooker stating.."Can't Wait To Get Mine!...Hope They Come In Soon!"....sorry...just the way i saw it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill I guess a lot of dumb ass archers that shoot pretty well are liking a DAMAGED GOODS Riser pretty well


----------



## OregonBlacktail (Nov 1, 2011)

This post was very helpful. I was thinking about getting a trad tech but not now. I'm going with Morrison. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Bill I guess a lot of dumb ass archers that shoot pretty well are liking a DAMAGED GOODS Riser pretty well


I'm sorry you feel that way Joe...i just didn't veiw it as a glowing review...but an honest one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill there's no hard feelings 

I think your wording (Damaged goods Riser) was a bit harsh , but that's okay

I even complemented Guyver on a great honest review 

In the past few weeks there have been many positive reviews on The Titan III and I believe Guyver if not for his wobble grip would be pleased with the riser 

In any case no worries


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

OregonBlacktail said:


> This post was very helpful. I was thinking about getting a trad tech but not now. I'm going with Morrison.
> Thanks
> Mike


Meant to address the Morrison v Titan risers earlier. 

As I said earlier, I wish the Titan had MORE weight, especially near the bottom. With that said, the Morrison weighs 24% less, has aluminum ILF hardware (titans is brass I believe), less options all around (only one stab thread, no weight attachments or other possible weight attachment) price is about the same (considering you have to buy a grip), and currently unavailable. Just some things to consider. 

I'd still like a M ILF riser to see how I like it though and it does have the lower plunger hole for shooting off the ramped shelf, which may be useful.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

JParanee said:


> In the past few weeks there have been many positive reviews on The Titan III and I believe Guyver if not for his wobble grip would be pleased with the riser


Still pleased with it  just not perfect. I'll give my riser an 8-8.5 outta 10 all things considered. Just need to shim the darn grip. Maybe I'll use some lead to shim. I'll have to look up adhesion between lead and wood.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> Still pleased with it  just not perfect. I'll give my riser an 8-8.5 outta 10 all things considered. Just need to shim the darn grip. Maybe I'll use some lead to shim. I'll have to look up adhesion between lead and wood.


Go to a tire store get some lead tire weights with the stick um on the one side 

Should be able to cut and grind down hopefully thin enough to shim and add some weight


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I made a mistake they are machined in Virginia 

Btw you can't go wrong with either. 

Of all the bows I own I'm shooting my Morrison and Titan and everything else is sitting gathering dust


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Bill I guess a lot of dumb ass archers that shoot pretty well are liking a DAMAGED GOODS Riser pretty well


loved my 17" damaged goods riser lol. No grip issues here and im loving the accuracy. but I do have the original version so maybe things changed


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

guyver said:


> Still pleased with it  just not perfect. I'll give my riser an 8-8.5 outta 10 all things considered. Just need to shim the darn grip. Maybe I'll use some lead to shim. I'll have to look up adhesion between lead and wood.


I just built up an entire grip for someone on their longbow, basically, making a straight grip out of what was a too small contoured grip. I used the two part wood repair epoxy (plumbers epoxy works too) from the paint isle at home depot. Made a solid grip I could shape with a rasp and paper sand. Stuck hard on the wood. Cost $4.95 for the tube. It would be easy to mold into your grip and than bolt back on to harden in place.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, the torture!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Sanford said:


> I just built up an entire grip for someone on their longbow, basically, making a straight grip out of what was a too small contoured grip. I used the two part wood repair epoxy (plumbers epoxy works too) from the paint isle at home depot. Made a solid grip I could shape with a rasp and paper sand. Stuck hard on the wood. Cost $4.95 for the tube. It would be easy to mold into your grip and than bolt back on to harden in place.


like that idea.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Sanford said:


> I just built up an entire grip for someone on their longbow, basically, making a straight grip out of what was a too small contoured grip. I used the two part wood repair epoxy (plumbers epoxy works too) from the paint isle at home depot. Made a solid grip I could shape with a rasp and paper sand. Stuck hard on the wood. Cost $4.95 for the tube. It would be easy to mold into your grip and than bolt back on to harden in place.


Decisions decisions...I see that giving fits when making it square to the riser....

You have any pics of the grip you did?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

guyver said:


> Decisions decisions...I see that giving fits when making it square to the riser....
> 
> You have any pics of the grip you did?


Yes, I will send you the pic. I would consider it as filling any void, as that's what is going on with yours. The wood is cut too deep and the grip is only supported at the through-bolts.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Guy, there might be some confusion. It is like modeling clay that hardens harder than the wood. You would mold and lay some strips in the grip and push on the handle. It would take the exact shape needed. You might use some light grease on the handle to keep it from sticking to the metal handle and only the wood when set up and hardened.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

I'm sure that it is a fantastic riser (although I personally can't stand the arrow heads), but frankly if I spent that much money it would have to be perfect, or back it would go !!!

Luckily, I will never be able to exceed my Excel's capabilities (Another American-made riser !), so won't ever have that problem.


----------



## tichound (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I can say one thing, you sure do not see very many used Titans for sale.
I have a Gen I, 17" Titan that will never be for sale.
That is unless my kids sell it when I die. LOL


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

It is more the wooden grip being machinged slightly off than the riser. I've had trouble with a Hoyt Dorado grip before and couldn't get the grip on and it stripped the riser. Damaged goods POS Hoyt. LOL. Happens. things pass through QC occasionally. A loose grip is annoying but not a deal breaker. Bad mis aligned machining or tooling is a deal breaker.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I got a chance to shoot John Wert's Titan III down in Tennessee and found it to be an excellent riser. I thought the mass weight was solid, the balance was pretty good and the overall fit and feel to be great. I definitely preferred the 19" riser over the 17" Titan I previously owned. If I was in the market for an shorter ILF riser the 19" Titan would be on the top of the list. 

One comment on the grip. Compound companies that put wood grips on their bows put a bead of rubbery glue on the inside of the grip before attaching them to the riser. The risers are all machined and the grips are all fabricated and than the components are assembled. Not every grip will fit perfectly and even if it does at the factory it may not when the owner takes possession halfway around the country. Moisture can get into the grips and they swell/contract. 

Back to the Titan. A very simple fix is to apply a thin bead of silicone caulk on the inside of the grip. Slide it on, screw it in place and clean off any excess caulk. It'll snug everything up, kill any buzz from the grip and it's still removable.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

When I test shot the 19" Titan at ETAR / Denton Hill, John Wert of TradTech was right there with me. He set it up with some Carbon Limbs handed it to me to shoot. As I was shooting out to 10-15 yds, in between sets he made adjustments to Brace Height and tiller as I shoot 3 under. It appeared very simple to make these adjustments. By the time I shot my 3rd set that thing was tuned in perfectly and I was zipping arrows right on target. The mass weight of the riser felt good to me, and I was extremely tempted, but couldn't part with the cash right now. However, I expect I'll be owning this set up in the future. John Wert was very helpful and even showed me how to tie on nocks and cat whiskers. He was extremely busy (apparently a very popular dude), but did not rush me and took his time to explain everything. Stand up dude, and excellent product. You have to shoot it to properly comment on it. I did, and it shoots darts. I'm liking the Titan ILF riser in my future, hopefully Santa Claus is reading this, LOL!


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

guyver said:


> You have any pics of the grip you did?


Guy, it's only marginally related to the fix you might be considering, except for showing that it sticks to wood by design and is easy enough to mold once hard, if you need. Color is a big issue, but yours is inside the grip and on this mod, the grip gets a leather wrap anyway. I will do it for you if you like. I owe you a few for the strings anyway


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I am gathering that there is a lot of value in having this designed and setup by john wert. So, if you can get everything at lancaster, bonus value. Between that, the weighting options, Sounds like titan, modified with an improvised radius, maybe a bit of bondo or whatever to fill the arrow heads, and drilled for a plunger off of the resultingshelf, matched with some bf extreme limbs is the current pipe dream. Good motivation to make more money!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Then again, that morrison riser just looks so good, as is.... Could probably tap some 'bow quiver' holes. What is the disadvantage of having aluminum ILF hardware instead of brass?


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

Um... When I used a sling...it was pretty much a psych aid so I wouldn't death grip the handle of my Bowtech Patriot Dually which felt like it would fall out of my hand after the shot.
Looking at your pic... I would want slack as I'd worry that any little flex/torque, adjustment of my wrist could have a slight affect on my sighting/positioning of the bow before/during the shot. Just my 2 cts.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I've moved the sling back about half an inch and it also should stretch a bit. If my wrist isn't too high it has just a little slack. I really like the sling, no more fiddling with finger sling or limbs kick.

I've modded the grip and have got it very steady, no clicking or movement. 

I also removed the logo and compass to accommodate weight.

Will post pics tonight


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

You know... for as long as they've been backordered... I'd love to see how many Titan III's LA has delivered recently. I'm getting the impression they are moving like 1 or 2 bows at a time at the most... not like they're taking receipt of 100 or so risers at a pop.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I heard they had a shipment in - I sure hope so because I put down the $ the other day. About 2 days later my buddy could not take it any longer and ordered one also.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

My local shop owner placed the order, said the risers are back ordered but due in any day. I hope that means a couple days, not a couple months.......


----------



## DannyRO (Apr 17, 2009)

Can someone put the naked Titan III riser on a scale and let me know the weight you are talking about? 

Thank you.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Titan III weights 2.35 #

With Black Max limbs roughly 3.4 #


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Just some FYI for you guys.......I saw 2 piles of risers on John's desk yesterday. One pile was getting the final look over and the other was heading to get painted. John says they have alot of BO's to fill but look like they are getting caught up.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Good news - I've to the 'hardly waits'.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Good to see the Titans are still popular in the new version. I have a Titan I that I love . Ihave the clear glass wood limbs. (Love the look of wood) Does anyone have a set of med. 45# clear/wood /carbon trad techs for sale? I think they made these clear glass wood carbons for a while, but no more. Sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## Rich_S (Jul 6, 2012)

Lancaster's website was updated today. It still says backordered but now it says scheduled to ship on August 17 (it said July 30 up until today).


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Maybe by next weekend I'll be shooting a new Titan III!


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Nobody has mentioned the scalloped cutout on the front of the shelf. Now that's a nice custom detail, sorta like a scalloped ejection port on a custom 1911 ! It's the little details that take something for good to great.


----------



## Rich_S (Jul 6, 2012)

Since it seems like the Tradtech risers and limbs are on perpetual backorder at LA, is the consensus that you just order them to get on the list and then they ship out as they come in, in the order they were ordered? Or will they be in stock at some point?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Got mine by seeing that it was listed in stock online. Called them and got the last one at the time.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a first generation Titan and it's a keeper. The new generation's riser cutouts don't really appeal to my eye but can't say they would be a deal-breaker either. Gotta admit that I was somewhat amused by some of the comments about the loose grip.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well there goes week number 5 waiting on Lancasters and my Titan III - Starting to wonder if they even exist.........


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Centershot 

Have you called Lancaster lately to inquire ? 

Call ask for John


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I ordered it from my local shop, who gets it from Lancasters. Long way around, but it helps the small local guy out and usually he beats thier price by a little bit. I know he has made several calls, but has yet to get an answer on shipping dates. Archery seasons end Sept 30 around here, so hunting with it is pretty much out of the question for this season. I'll probably just set it up for paper punching when it shows up.


----------



## Rich_S (Jul 6, 2012)

centershot said:


> Well there goes week number 5 waiting on Lancasters and my Titan III - Starting to wonder if they even exist.........


I noticed they just updated the expected ship date to September 14.

Either they got a batch in and just shipped it (good news for you) or they experienced a further delay.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Center call Lancaster ask for John 

Even thou they will be shipped to your dealer he can give you a more definitive reply.

He is a great guy and will really try to help out


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Btw 

Don't give up hunting with it

I can pick up either of my go to rigs for this year and with in a few arrows be on. 

So what I'm saying is my Morrison Phenolic and my Titan shoot the same for me


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you get to do any comparisons with risers of the same length?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Barneyslayer I did not get my Titan II yet 

Hopefully soon


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well my riser (and my buddy's - we bought 2) showed up Friday - but I was headed out elk hunting and did not get a chance to mess with it until last night. So after work, off to the range with my new bow. First off the machine work on the riser is very nice - the ILF connection is excellent and overall quality looks great...............right up until you see the grip. It does not fit-exactly the same problem as the OP. I can not believe that Lancasters is still shipping these risers with grips that fit that poorly. It rocks back and fouth, has gaps in the front, back and bottom, it just does not fit well at all, ugh. Evidently the 'fix' for LAS was to stuff a piece of foam under the grip and send it out. Not good enough in my book. This is a $430 riser, not a $50 one - for that kind of money it should be perfect in my mind. My local shop guy is going to talk with them today, but as it stands that poorly fitting grip (after LAS knew about it and still sent it out) now has me questioning the quality of the rest of the bow - I may just take andvantage of thier 'Satisfaction Guarantee" and ship the whole thing back and look elsewhere for a quality bow. Got to say I am more than a bit frustrated after waiting 6 weeks to now have to wait again for how much longer?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

After talking with LAS they are sending out 2 new grips - hopefully the fit and finish will be up to the standard of the rest of the riser. Will post the results when I get the new grip.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't even bother trying another grip. Just go to the hardware store/Home depot and get "woodstick" (~$5) epoxy. Use it to fill in gaps on the inside. Don't go crazy with it cause it easier to add more than to remove. It files down fairly easy and has good compressive strength. After using the product my grip is very solid now, I think I fixed the grip about a month or so ago. I'm considering using it to modify the outside of a grip as well. I believe this product has been mentioned earlier in the thread as well.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

LAS is showing 19" RH in stock now, if I weren't going with Border(after reading this thread) I would have pulled the trigger. I would be 100% furious if it showed up and needed work to "fit" the grip.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Exactly my thoughts edgerat - no fillers, no glue - for $430, it needs to be right without basement fixes.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

centershot said:


> Exactly my thoughts edgerat - no fillers, no glue - for $430, it needs to be right without basement fixes.


 The conclusion to this thread makes me sad. I had high hopes that the Titan III would turn out "all that and a bag of chips", and a wobbly grip clearly does not pass muster. I have no doubts in Lancaster's ability to do the right thing. If it were me and I'd waited 6-odd weeks for a riser and it had issues when it arrived, I'd be sending it back. Otherwise I'd be plagued with disappointment the entire time I owned it--the classic "it'd be perfect except...." scenario.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a Titan II in hand and the grip fit perfectly. I sent it back in exchange on a Titan III because I wanted the longer riser but it hasn't arrived yet. It sounds like the problem is with the Titan III. I know rifle bedding compound will fix it.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have been promised by John @ LAS that he will send a new 'properly fitting' grip when they get them. In the mean time he has shipped a 'shimmed' grip to keep me going until the new ones are in. LAS customer service is excellent and I appreciate their efforts to remedy my grip gripe. The riser is excellent (other than the current grip situation) machine work is beautiful. The broadhead cut outs are pretty cool in person (I was not to sure about them in pictures), the ILF connection is first rate, the weight and ballance are very nice. It also comes with a very comprehensive owners/users manual. It is easy to tell that this riser was designed by a Trad barebow shooters for Trad barebow shooters and is well excecuted with one exception and that will hopefully soon be remedied. If you have been considering one, I'd say order it. You may be 'satisfied' with the current grip (I am a bit picky) and if not talk with John and he will help you out. The riser itself is very stable and solid at the shot - very noticable from my Hoyt Excel. When we get the grip sorted out I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello ArcheryTalkers,

We have been very happy with the reception of the Titan III. Our new riser performed well through the summer 3D season and we are excited to see bowhunters carrying it this fall. One aspect of the riser we can improve upon is the grip fit. To this point we have been adding a spacer behind the grip. Many archers have found this perfectly acceptable but others are simply not satisfied and we can understand why. We are making adjustments to our grip pattern and we're looking forward to getting new grips out there as soon as we can. 

We're always happy to see constructive feedback from the ArcheryTalk forums. We do our best to make bows that people love to shoot and are proud to own. Our goal is to build a flawless bow at a price that makes sense to most archers. It would be impossible to reach our goals without constructive customer feedback. Thank you "Guyver" for starting a great thread. Thank you "centershot" for your critical but fair critique. We are doing our best to address the grip fit issues you have raised. 

Centershot, we have a shipped grips to your dealer, they should arrive in a day or two. We hope these work for you. If not, then trust we will do whatever else it takes to meet your needs. 

Don't hesitate to call or email me with any questions you may have!

Sincerely,
John Wert

[email protected]
800-829-7408


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

WAY To Go John... Go to guy... Thanks for all you do !!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Very stand up Buddy  

I love mine and have had no issue, but I do understand that others have had an issue and all I can say is that I would much rather work with a company that stands behind there prouducts like John and LAS do.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Personally, I believe that the reason people would "deal" with a poor fitting grip is because it is LAS. They just don't give you any crap and always stand behind everything they do. It is an issue and they aren't running away from it. Typical but, still awesome service by LAS and John


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

service stories like that make me want one....

Money, oh yeah.... and a house... and... money....

next year!


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

As another testimony to the awesome customer service provided by John and LAS, When I ordered my left handed Titan III, I also ordered a set of 35# Samick wood/glass long bow limbs to go with it. While doing the set up on the bow, John found that the limbs scaled quit a bit heavier than than what I wanted, so he calls me to tell me about it, and that he was going to send them anyway, and to use them for free until the correct ones come in. WOW! How are going to improve on service like that???


----------



## 6-Speed (Oct 31, 2012)

centershot said:


> When we get the grip sorted out I'll be a happy camper.


Any updates with the new grips that John sent?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The second grip sent fits tighter and does not rock back and forth, but it does have a big gap on the bottom side of the grip where it connects to the riser. By using fillers to keep the grip from rolling back and forth - it causes the top of the grip to not line up at the back of the bow. I am using the 'shimmed' grip as provided by John and waiting for the 'new' grip that is built to fit the riser without spacers etc. FWIW I also enjoy nice guns, where metal/wood fit and finish are a big part of what makes a nice gun - nice. IMO The Titan III is a premium riser with a premium price tag. The machinework on this riser is so nice that it really deserves to have a grip that is up to that standards of the rest of the riser. Here are a few pics. hopefully that helps.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

gnome, LAS Customer Service is excellent. My buddy that ordered a Titan III when I ordered mine - ordered a set of BM carbon limbs to go with it. The carbon limbs were out of stock and LAS sent him a set of Wood BM's to use until the carbons show up. Only problem is that I like the wood limbs he has so much they may end up in my kit and may not make it back to LAS!


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

My shimmed grip John put on my riser before shipping out fits fine. I have no gap at the top. It works fine so I'll just keep it.


----------



## 6-Speed (Oct 31, 2012)

centershot said:


> I am using the 'shimmed' grip as provided by John and waiting for the 'new' grip that is built to fit the riser without spacers etc. FWIW I also enjoy nice guns, where metal/wood fit and finish are a big part of what makes a nice gun - nice. IMO The Titan III is a premium riser with a premium price tag. The machinework on this riser is so nice that it really deserves to have a grip that is up to that standards of the rest of the riser. Here are a few pics. hopefully that helps.


So there is another round of grips in the works? I am considering buying the Titan III, but I want to be sure the grip issue is resolved properly before I do. Thanks!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have been promised a new grip when they are made and LAS gets them in. I got my Titan III in mid September so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

You know Ive dealt with a number of USA companies and quite a few times Ive been let down, I sent one US custom bow back 3 times (at my own cost) with the finish flacking, tiller on limbs nearly 1" difference and the replacement limbs blew up after the 3rd draw, the limbs I returned broken I never got a replacement and he never replied to my emails and when I called, well I cannot repeat what he said on this forum, Border Archery saved me by making a set of limbs for a custom Riser that I had no chance of using. That bow must of cost me 3 time the original purchase price. I wont mention the Bowyer as he was well known and now passed away.

Ive bought products from 3Rivers and LAS and both companies give good service, things have gone wrong but what has impressed me with LAS is (John) has done everything possible to solve the problem, this has restored my faith in USA customer service, when you have a big company it is understanbale that things sometimes slip through the net, its how the company deals with those problems that shows their true value.:thumbs_up


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

From my earlier post the Titan II I recieved and switched for a Titan III didn't have the grip issue. It fit perfectly.


----------



## 6-Speed (Oct 31, 2012)

centershot said:


> I have been promised a new grip when they are made and LAS gets them in. I got my Titan III in mid September so hopefully not too much longer.


What rest and plunger are you using with the Titan III and how is it working out for you? I can't quite make it out from your photos.


----------



## The Gipper (Apr 10, 2012)

sure wish the tradtech II or III were in stock! been looking to buy either for a while


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The Gipper said:


> sure wish the tradtech II or III were in stock! been looking to buy either for a while


Call them ask for John 

He might have one or the other

As I mentioned all my wood grips fit just fine and the grip I got from Jäger fits with out a shim perfect


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

6Speed, that is a T-300 rest and Das 'shorty' plunger. It works pretty good, the plunger is kind of sloppy and not very well constructed.


----------



## 6-Speed (Oct 31, 2012)

Just curious ... what is the purpose of those broadhead cutouts?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Broadhead cut outs serve a similar purpose as other cutouts on metal risers, reduced weight. And they look cool or at least make the riser unique/recognizable


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'd have to say the broadhead cut outs are just for looks. And they do look better in person than in pictures. Did I mention that the riser is awesome?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

What would have made those Risers really cool was to make those Broadhead cutouts storage slots for real broadheads


----------



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thinking ahead to this next 3D season. 
I believe the Titan III riser with a set of Border Hex6 BB2 limbs (43 lbs at my draw of 29") would be the ticket. Opinions?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

logan5 said:


> Thinking ahead to this next 3D season.
> I believe the Titan III riser with a set of Border Hex6 BB2 limbs (43 lbs at my draw of 29") would be the ticket. Opinions?


Ooooooh heaven's YEAH!

Keep in mind...Border can also make limbs for a DAS riser.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

logan5 said:


> Thinking ahead to this next 3D season.
> I believe the Titan III riser with a set of Border Hex6 BB2 limbs (43 lbs at my draw of 29") would be the ticket. Opinions?


That's guyver's set up. You might PM him on it.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

steve morley said:


> What would have made those Risers really cool was to make those Broadhead cutouts storage slots for real broadheads


That would be cool...but a lil tricky, IMO....especially if they tried to make them so they could acomodate a few different brands and sizes...while making sure the broadheads were secure enough and didn't rattle or vibrate causing more noise when shot.

Ray :shade:


----------

